
Tencent Keen's Tesla Security Research: steering, wipers, lane detection [pdf] - anonymfus
https://keenlab.tencent.com/en/whitepapers/Experimental_Security_Research_of_Tesla_Autopilot.pdf
======
anonymfus
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QSsKy0I9LE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QSsKy0I9LE)

